# Trying to find CDs for my grandmother



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm trying to find CDs for my grandmother. I think she is getting bored with all the quarantine. Apparently she said recently that she would like a CD with harp music. I think she also mentioned harpsichord music in the past. I also think she would like some organ music. This is what my priorities are in order for finding something she'd like:

1. Harp
2. Harpsichord 
3. Organ 

I'm guessing she would like arrangements of familiar works for these instruments though it could also be works composed specifically for the instrument. The thing is, I don't usually listen to music by instrument. So, I'm kind of lost. What are some albums that you guys recommend?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Here's a great album of harp concerti that I'm slightly familiar with: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VHKIDG/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This is a lovely compilation from Brilliant Classics and can be picked up for pennies online. Check it out. Highly recommended. It sometimes has a different cover but if its on Brilliant its the same set.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This is a similarly lovely set that I'm sure your grandmother would like (even though you didn't mention flute).


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm not much help when it comes to recommending harp music (as many of my prior posts on this website will attest to), but here's a fine musical gift for Grandmother, and I did hear some plucked strings in the mixes, though they are likely banjos and guitar rather than harp. Still ….
















And if that's not "classical" enough for her tastes, there is one harp concerto I truly love and can highly recommend, composed by a feller with the handle of Handel.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I think from what I know she would be happy with anything for harp in the general classical repertoire. But I do know she doesn't want anything for harp with modern songs. :lol:


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

This album looks enticing:

View attachment 134622


It has a harp arrangement of _Die Moldau_ which is a piece she really likes. She told me she recently heard a harp arrangement of it on a streamed concert. Unfortunately, from sampling the album on Google Play, I hear an incredibly irritating background noise that sounds like breathing or something. I couldn't listen for very long because it really got on my nerves.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one is great and a bargain.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> This one is great and a bargain.


I'm definitely considering that one. I just wish I could find a good recording of _Die Moldau _ for harp.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I'm definitely considering that one. I just wish I could find a good recording of _Die Moldau _ for harp.


https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8061044--xavier-de-maistre-moldau

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8049559--la-boutique-fantasque

Twice on CD, lots more on download.
( Same site )


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Could she use youtube? Now days it is full of great music free to explore.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

erki said:


> Could she use youtube? Now days it is full of great music free to explore.


She probably could and probably does use it though she is one of those people who like to have CDs.

Strange enough, the harp arrangement of _Die Moldau_ is all over YouTube but few actual commercial recordings seem to exist.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Perhaps, your grandma also would like a bit more adventurous music instead of only the rather obvious. You could at least try one of the following:


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

I can definitely recommend:









And for Organ, anything by Louis Vierne would be my choice:


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I've given this some thought and can recommend three CDs from my collection. They're all available on Amazon.

Harp: Emily Mitchell plays arrangements of Mozart, Glinka, and Spohr with help from my favorite violinist, Arturo Delmoni.









Harpsichord: Jory Vinikour plays beautifully and achieves wonderful tones with the Goldberg Variations.









Organ: Crowd pleasers from Virgil Fox in extremely good sound.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Goldberg Variations - Bach - transcribed & performed by Catrin Finch.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

If she enjoys the Scarlatti tracks, there are entire albums devoted to Scarlatti transcriptions for harp.


----------



## sstucky (Apr 4, 2020)

If you can find the old Nonesuch album called “16 Sonatas for Harpsichord by Domenico Scarlatti” (the performer is Luciano Sgrizzi) grab it.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

sstucky said:


> If you can find the old Nonesuch album called "16 Sonatas for Harpsichord by Domenico Scarlatti" (the performer is Luciano Sgrizzi) grab it.


I'm guessing you mean this one?









Though that's 24 sonatas, not 16.... so maybe not the same?

Not so old, if it _is_ the same: the CD came out in 1984, though the recording was indeed 1964, which makes it as old as I am 

It _is_ a cracking good one, though.


----------



## sstucky (Apr 4, 2020)

Perhaps your LP is 1 1/2 of mine. The 1964 date would be about right.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

dizwell said:


> I'm guessing you mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 134751
> 
> ...


Well, it's a CD, and I expect that the recording sessions were to capture a lot of material and only some of it could fit on ye olde LP... but that they were able to use a lot more of it to fit on a CD.

But anyway: it's an excellent CD. I don't think I knew a harpsichord could make so many varied sounds! Thanks for the recommendation.

PS: This is dizwell replying from a new account. Technical issues!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Maybe confusing these two? Their covers are somewhat similar.

View attachment 134807


View attachment 134808


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Yup, but your one isn't being played by Luciano Sgrizzi, which was a stated prerequisite


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Yup, but your one isn't being played by Luciano Sgrizzi, which was a stated prerequisite


Yeah, I just noticed that the other one apparently has 15 sonatas (almost 16), so I wondered if there was a connection.

Is Sgrizzi really good then? I can't find that one for a reasonable price.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Well, I'm no harpsichord afficionado, but he pulls various stops out and makes things sound... really interesting!

I've uploaded one of the tracks to my website, which I hope you'll be able to access.

I think the recorded sound is very slightly dated, but nothing to worry about. The playing is very fine.

(Disclaimer: it's one track out of 24, and it's in MP3 format, not FLAC, so I claim fair use exemptions!)


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Well, I'm no harpsichord afficionado, but he pulls various stops out and makes things sound... really interesting!
> 
> I've uploaded one of the tracks to my website, which I hope you'll be able to access.
> 
> ...


Oh my, that was interesting!  
It sounded almost electronic or something. I wish I could find it!


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Well, it's not exactly cheap! But you can purchase a copy from here.

I'll remove that test track from my website now, too.


----------

